# mehre spiele zeitgleich spielen?



## Dwayne1988 (19. April 2014)

Würde mich mal Interessieren wie ihr das handhabt, spielt ihr mehre spiele zeitgleich wegen der Abwechslung oder doch eher einen titel quasi abarbeiten um dann mit den nächsten anzufangen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2014)

Es können je nach Genre 2 - 3 Spiele sein die ich abarbeite


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. April 2014)

Hallo - bei mir gibt es meistens einen i.d. Regel (zu dem Zeitpinkt) recht neuen Titel, den ich hauptsächlich spiele. Diesen spiele ich eben dann wenn ich zB. 2 Std. 
oder mehr Zeit dafür habe.

Daneben habe ich auch über viele Monate einen oder 2  "Dauerbrenner" laufen, die ich dann öfter mal zwischendurch für 1/2 Std. oder ä. zocken kann.

Zb. war es in jüngerer Vergangenheit Skyrim als "neues" Hauptspiel u. SC 2 oder auch Siedler 7 für die kürzeren spontanen Sessions zwischendurch.

- Greetz -


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2014)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal Interessieren wie ihr das handhabt, spielt ihr mehre spiele zeitgleich wegen der Abwechslung oder doch eher einen titel quasi abarbeiten um dann mit den nächsten anzufangen?



Schwer zu sagen  letztes Jahr hab ich jeden Tag nur MW3 gesuchtet und vorher MW2 Singleplayer da wollte ich alles auf Hardcore haben . Aber meistens ein Titel abarbeiten neues holen .


----------



## Research (19. April 2014)

Je nachdem wie viele Anschlüsse ich an meinen Kopf bekomme, 4-8.


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. April 2014)

Hallo erstmal :

Das ganze ist halt nicht ganz einfach .

Da ich sehr oft nebenbei Arbeiten tue (12-17 std /24) ,kommt es öfters vor das ich Tage habe wo die Kiste aus ist .

Ansonsten Spiele ich WorldofTanks , Counterstrike ,Lego Herr der Ringe und Skyrim .

Bei World of Tanks fahre ich meist nur mein Bonus ab . Dann ist meist der Tag gelaufen  
Mal setze ich 2-4 Stunden in andere Spiele .
Counterstrike zocke ich auch meist nur wenn mich jemand per Skype einladen tut .


Diesmal habe ich alle während der Ostern abgesagt . Jetzt darf ich mal wieder Zocken und mehr für Familie da sein .

Frohe Ostern


----------



## xStormtrooperx (19. April 2014)

Ich wäre froh ich hätte mal die Disziplin mich nur auf 1 Game zu konzentrieren... i. d. R. spiel ich immer mehrere. Zur Zeit F.E.A.R., Metro 2033, Deponia und Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (20. April 2014)

Puh ich habe bisher eigentlich immer nur zeitgleich ein Game gespielt sehr seltend mal 2 ^^
Momentan bin auf einen 3DS unterwegs mit Zelda - Ocarina of Time, Pokemon X, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon und auf der Wii U Donkey Kong Country Returns
Wieso da kein PC dabei ist einfach die enorme lustlosigkeit am PC zu spielen bez das Problem das mich nichts beschäftigt so wirklich.


----------

